# In need of help finding correct part for 2030 John Deere



## 69rrvert (Nov 15, 2014)

I am in the process of restoring my 2030 tractor and currently I am rebuilding the front axle (adjustable swept-back). I removed the front axle last week so I could replace all of the bushings and tie rods. It had so much slack in the front end that you could hardly drive it. The biggest issue was the bell crank. My dad built a new pin for the bell crank and it is now like new again. The part that I am looking for is the front bushing located under the front support. The one the bolt goes through. Per the factory parts manual, the "bushing" is item #8 (T21669) in the picture. That is what I ordered. When the parts arrived today, item #8 is actually the "pin" that rides in the bushing. I also ordered 2 ea. of bushing #1 (T23118) for the bell crank pin and it appears to be the same OD and ID but about 1/4" shorter. Can I use item #1 or does someone know what the correct part number may be. Thanks, Steven

parts diagram:



Removing axle:


----------



## 69rrvert (Nov 15, 2014)

Some folks on another forum pointed me in the right direction It looks like I need this bushing T23118. I was looking at the wrong drawing. Thanks, Steven

Front Support:


----------

